# ISO the best way to store parsley



## jpinmaryland (Jan 24, 2008)

I put it in water in the kitchen it still goes bad. I put it in the fridge, it still goes bad in maybe 5 days..What if I put in a closed sandwich bag with a little moisture and leave in the fridge? Can you actually freeze it or does it just taste crappy after that?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2008)

Rinse it off, pat it dry, wrap it in paper towel and put it into a plastic bag. Store in the fridge.  It should last longer but a lot depends on how old it was and how well it was handled before you bought it.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think I would expect it to stay fresh for longer than 5 days no matter what I did to it. I usually do the damp paper towel / plastic bag thing but I never paid attention to how long it lasts.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 24, 2008)

I either dry it or
chop it up and then freeze.  It works... lasts almost forever.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 24, 2008)

I trim the bottoms of the stems and put it in a glass of water in the fridge. It lasts a week or so. I think that's the best you can expect. If you don't use it up by that time, throw it in a salad.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 24, 2008)

I lay out about 4 paper towels and roll it up so that the herb is layered
between the paper towels. If it is dry, I sprinkle a little water on it.
Then I put it back into the bag it came from the grocery store in, but
I poke holes in the bag all over first. Store in the crisper area.
I have basil, cilantro and parsley last at least a week. Gets a bit wilted
sometimes, but rarely goes "bad" before a week.

Then I dehydrate it and use it dried.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 24, 2008)

It freezes well for cooking use.  Not as a garnish or anything.

I had two huge plants going in October and I cut it all and froze it.  Will have enough for the whole winter.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 24, 2008)

" I trim the bottoms of the stems and put it in a glass of water in the fridge "

GotGarlic, that's what I do.  I trim the ends so they are all the same height.  Make sure there are no leaves in the water, or they go skanky very quickly.  If I remember to change the water every few days, I've managed to keep it for almost 2 weeks.  If it seems like it's getting dry, cover it loosely with a plastic bag.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm the same as Loprraine but I don't trim the stems.  Lasts me longer than five days. Freeze and use direct in cooking or dry in an off (but recently on very low) oven for a few minutes.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 5, 2008)

I used andy's method and the last vestiges of the parsley are going to make it two weeks. A new record! I feel somehow inadequate that I cant use up all my parsley in a week but so it goes...Excellent tips. Thank you everybody for your contributions.


----------



## Little Miss J (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tips...I usually just buy it (don't have any growing at the moment...moved and never got around to getting any more)...and I just chuck the herbs in fridge in the bag they come in.  After reading this that probably isn't the best idea


----------

